# Amazing history about the TU-164 / FP-72



## Ping Monkey (22 Mar 2009)

Although I'm not an aviation history buff, I was quite surprised to stumble across the untold story of the popular Tupolev TU-164.

http://www.weathergraphics.com/tim/fisher/

... If Bombardier could get licensing to manufacture these it might spur an otherwise faltering bizjet sector.


----------

